# Sticky  Black Magic Hydraulics



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to www.BlackMagicHydraulics.com*


*Black Magic support forum on LayItLow.com --> layitlow.com/forums/blackmagic*​

link to old topic​


----------



## switches and thangs

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE FROM BLACK MAGIC. AND HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

BMH are good people


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HYDRAULICS 1-866-MAGIC-33.. *


----------



## 81cutty

happy new year to my bmh fam :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BMH


----------



## iixxvmmii

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 09:59 PM~16409969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BMH
> *


That 63 is CLEAN. But I'm sure you already knew that. You got any pics of the setup?


----------



## [email protected]&m

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rickrider

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 10:59 PM~16409969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BMH
> *





thats a bad ass 63' do ur thing homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by [email protected]&m_@Jan 28 2010, 11:36 PM~16447333
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wad up chico :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BMH
> *



its ok i guess :0 :biggrin: sup big worm, i mean big perm


----------



## 214Tex

This is my opinion and know one elses !

&¥€*##>€{|€[€^%_|~€|€_  -"@&/$$.!?!-) 

Send the customer what they order and nothing less ! :twak:


----------



## red Hormiga

DID YOU TRY & CONTACT THEM FIRST BEFORE YOU GOT ON HERE? I KNOW THEY WILL ALWAYS TRY TO CORRECT A PROBLEM WHEN ITS BROUGHT TO THEIR ATTENTION.


----------



## 214Tex

This was a no Big Deal until they forced me to take back my money. 

they sound like good people but i'm the customer here


----------



## TOPFAN

Whats Up Guys? :biggrin:


----------



## martinez7990

BMH are good people.I like that person.
__________________________________________
Link Building


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:werd:  :dunno: :uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 26 2010, 02:01 PM~17009541
> *:werd:    :dunno:  :uh:  :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :420: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

*HYDRAULICS 1-866-MAGIC-33.. *


----------



## Dressed2Impress

Just gotta say a Quick Thanks Ron for hooking Haze up, his setup came in the mail today and from the pics its looking damn good... can hardly wait to get it installed for him....


----------



## leo

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

justr want to say thanks through out all the years of doing business, not much but the friendship with you and the family is priceless! no ****.


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 18 2010, 03:34 PM~16652486
> *This was a no Big Deal until they forced me to take back my money.
> 
> they sound like good people but i'm the customer here
> *


 :wow: wow... what a problem :uh: how dare they!!


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 30 2009, 06:39 PM~16137625
> *HYDRAULICS 1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## 2Low4FatHoes412

954 740 40 25


----------



## chaio

WHAT UP RON!!


----------



## livelife686

This sounds great. I so love my car now. I just got auto glass replacement and now I'm so comfortable with it. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

*So out of 8 trucks Black Magic and Rollin were targeted in Tulsa, stole everything but the trucks, trailers and hoppers! At least $10,000 worth of LOSS!!! Guess that how they treat the West Coast!! 

Biggest loss is the footage from Roswell which show was a TRIBUTE TO CHRIS from Majestics who passed away last year in a motorcycle accident!! 

Needless to say this Father's Day will be one to remember!! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

we got what you need in stock.. so hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 15 2010, 04:24 PM~18056252
> *we got what you need in stock.. so hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33
> *



Im going to pray tonight that yall answer your phone..I sure would like to buy some lifts.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 10:31 PM~18118802
> *Im going to pray tonight that yall answer your phone..I sure would like to buy some lifts.
> *


dont trip player  i got it.. jus gives us a call.. we on the west coast.. were open mon. - fri. 10.30am till 7.00 pm & sat. 1.00pm till 6.00pm :biggrin:
1-866-magic-33 or my direct line 702-222-2112


----------



## Pjay

*  T.T.T. FOR BMH *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 24 2010, 04:21 PM~18131895
> *dont trip player   i got it.. jus gives us a call.. we on the west coast.. were open mon. - fri. 10.30am till 7.00 pm & sat. 1.00pm till 6.00pm :biggrin:
> 1-866-magic-33 or my direct line 702-222-2112
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Perms a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 9 2010, 01:43 PM~18266152
> *Perms a chipper  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 9 2010, 02:43 PM~18266152
> *Perms a chipper  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 13 2010, 11:32 AM~17179134
> *HYDRAULICS 1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


*
waddup BMH*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## The Supreme Plate

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BMH
> *



clownin... straight clownin...


----------



## Lowridergame305




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for da homies


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Sep 21 2010, 08:14 PM~18627313
> *clownin... straight clownin...
> *


SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the chippers. Thanks guys for the hook ups brah.


----------



## i part out chevys

BIG THANKS TO THE FELLAS AT BMH.. THEY GAVE ME A DEAL IN SOME GEARS I NEEDED AND I DROVE THE BACK TO CAIL! I WENT WITH MY HOMIE BIGG SLICE AND THEY TAKE CARE OF ME THANK GUYS ......RICH ..I PART OUT CHEVYS!!


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 06:48 AM~19099813
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :dunno: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## CADI G

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 18 2010, 02:26 PM~19103006
> *:uh:    :dunno:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *




THIS DUMB ASS HOE LADONNA IS POSTING UP THESE OLD ASS PICS OF HERSELF! THERE YOU GO LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.... THE BITCH IS ABOUT 50LBS BIGGER THAN THESE PICS

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

NOT ONLY DOES SHE NOT KNOW HOW TO SPELL BUT SHE MAKES HERSELF LOOK HELLA DUMB! LADONNA DON'T HATE THE PLAYER BITCH!!!!!! HATE THE GAME

      

THIS BITCH NEEDS TO GET A LIFE OTHER THAN BEING A FUCKEN BAR HOE!!!!!!! THAT'S WHY I GOT WITH YOU..... CUZ YOU WERE AN EASY HOE

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 

SORRY TRICK BUT THE TRUTH HURTS!!!!! STAY OUT MY BUSINESS AND OUT OF MY LIFE HOMEWRECKER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Well on a good note. Alooooooooooooooooooooha! Wassup BMH.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 24 2010, 05:36 PM~19154959
> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## 2-Face '64

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 24 2010, 05:36 PM~19154959
> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_we got what you need in stock.. hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for *$899.00 *plus shipping.....








This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 03:01 PM~19353592
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

WOW;;;;;NOW WERE DA KOOLAID COILS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 20 2010, 08:45 PM~19379787
> *WOW;;;;;NOW WERE DA KOOLAID COILS
> *


good question.. why dont you tell us :dunno:


----------



## Pjay

Happy New Year to all the BLACK MAGIC FAMILY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

our boy andrew from jersey put'n it down.. new years hop


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK

WAT UP ISLANDERS STP BY TO SHOW SOME LUV.......


----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by PINOY64CHINOIMBACK_@Jan 7 2011, 06:35 PM~19534463
> *WAT UP ISLANDERS STP BY TO SHOW SOME LUV.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 805 area


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup chippas!


----------



## kingston123

i always like to read some good and informative
blogs and this blog is also so good and helpful.
thanks for taking time to discus this topic..
SEO Services


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 17 2010, 05:01 PM~19353592
> *2pump set up all chrome.. complete w/power balls 899$.. :biggrin:
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..1-866-MAGIC-33</span>
> Starting 12-15-2010 and running up to <span style=\'color:red\'>12-30-10 our kit special for the end of the year will be......2 Pump Chrome Street Kit with power balls for $899.00 plus shipping.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the exact kit but this will give you a good idea...
> *




how much for just the two pumps...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2011, 04:36 PM~19606764
> *how much for just the two pumps...
> *


pm sent


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.












WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 20 2011, 10:58 AM~19648975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> 
> If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry to hear that.. all us at BMH wish shorty all our best


----------



## 88 LAc

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> BMH
> *


 :yes: BaddAss video @ hopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgmoon

This is one of the best platform that provides us opportunity to place our ideas freely. It is our duty now to place valuable info here in order to benefit others. 
software download


----------



## iamaster

Good to see this particular thread right here. It is an amazing addition from your side. Keep updating us with the same stuff in the future too as you have a brilliant write-up style. Thanks for this one..


----------



## iamaster

Good to see this particular thread right here. It is an amazing addition from your side. Keep updating us with the same stuff in the future too as you have a brilliant write-up style. Thanks for this one..
seattle sticker printingseattle sticker printing


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 5 2011, 03:10 PM~19511767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our boy andrew from jersey put'n it down.. new years hop
> *


----------



## davidboss

There are unlimited number of topics that we can discuss and all those are matters of real concern. We try to discuss those matters that are useful for all. This is one of the best platforms, more like this are needed.


----------



## davidboss

There are unlimited number of topics that we can discuss and all those are matters of real concern. We try to discuss those matters that are useful for all. This is one of the best platforms, more like this are needed.


----------



## davidboss

There are unlimited number of topics that we can discuss and all those are matters of real concern. We try to discuss those matters that are useful for all. This is one of the best platforms, more like this are needed.
navajo times


----------



## beatrix

Good to see this brilliant posting from your side. So bundle of thanks from my side for sharing it here. I would love to say that please keep updating us in the future too to let us know more about such stuff. 
san diego sticker printing


----------



## zues213




----------



## zues213




----------



## MauriceTurner1

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 15 2011, 07:14 PM~19606959
> *pm sent
> *


Thanks Big M for the Slip yoke!! Cant wait to get it in my hands!! If you wanna see what its goin on then alick the second link on my Sig!! II


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE NEWEST DIST. TO THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY....PJ'S 505 CUSTOMS IS NOW A DISTRIBUTOR FOR BLACK MAGIC....HE STEPPED HIS GAME UP FROM WHOLESALE AND WILL NOW BE HANDLING ALL YOUR BLACK MAGIC NEEDS FOR NEW MEXICO!!!* :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@Feb 18 2011, 09:10 PM~19906218
> *Thanks Big M for the Slip yoke!! Cant wait to get it in my hands!!  If you wanna see what its goin on then alick the second link on my Sig!!  II
> *


look'n good brother :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE"

*
I READ ON YOUR WEB-SITE THAT THESE ARE FOR $ 315 EACH IN CHROME, IS THIS CORRECT CAUSE I NEED SOME PUMPS SOON. THANKS*


----------



## "ACE"

SENT YOU THE SAME PM SORRY......


----------



## JustCruisin

> *
> I READ ON YOUR WEB-SITE THAT THESE ARE FOR $ 315 EACH IN CHROME, IS THIS CORRECT CAUSE I NEED SOME PUMPS SOON. THANKS*
> [/b]


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Have fun at phoenix. Take home the trophy.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

_*I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO*_


----------



## 93brougham

is there any miami distributors?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Bmh fam.


----------



## kredyty

:ninja:hellooo


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

[email protected] for car renderings


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME

LayItLow said:


> Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.*Click here to go to www.BlackMagicHydraulics.com*​link to old topic​


 TTY


----------



## R00STER

HEY, CHECK OUT THE PHOTOS FROM LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2011 (CLICK LINKS BELOW)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-hop-picnic-2011-las-vegas-nv-super-show.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316261-roosters-images.html


----------



## Junior LOC

What up Black Magic, Thanks for calling me back with that info Homies.


----------



## 69 ways

Im not new to lowriding but new to havin my own lookin for a kit just f,b,s,s, I was thinkin the street 2 pump any help please pm thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Black magic doing it


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## DIPN714

on da bumber;;;


----------



## DIPN714

my new spendals ron


----------



## DIPN714

my new spendals ron;;no more breaking them


----------



## 619lowrider




----------



## volvo240guy

Ahhhh shit I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> my new spendals ron


:thumbsup:


----------



## rebel619

DIPN714 said:


> my new spendals ron;;no more breaking them


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> my new spendals ron;;no more breaking them


:facepalm:


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## CHAPARRO64

I got 2 bmh accumulators and wanna put um *on my lac it's got 2 pumps 3 batteries 1 delta dump per pump Can I run 1 per pump?????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

uffin:


----------



## HATE ME

"ACE" said:


> *
> I READ ON lYOUR WEB-SITE THAT THESE ARE FOR $ 315 EACH IN CHROME, IS THIS CORRECT CAUSE I NEED SOME PUMPS SOON. THANKS*


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CHAPARRO64 said:


> I got 2 bmh accumulators and wanna put um *on my lac it's got 2 pumps 3 batteries 1 delta dump per pump Can I run 1 per pump?????


yes you can no problem :biggrin:



HATE ME said:


> :thumbsup:


no the prices need to be updated on the web site.. & i kno for sure it did not say you can get a side winder piston complete for no 315$ ea. in chrome.. jus the pump only no fitting or dump is 350$ :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*supper show jus around the corner.:run:.

you can call to place your order if you want to pick it up at the shop before the show..

or you can jus come by to get what you need like always.:biggrin:. 

1-866-magic-33*


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## bigljaye

hey folk. how much is it going to hit me fo? to get started. i got a 81 caddi wat to lowride


----------



## bigljaye

hey bmh im looking to hook up my caddy .ive been looking to do this for years jus got my 81 caddi looking for help prices an wat parts i need to get ,to hop down the street .


----------



## jeeni

so scared.....


----------



## oneblock

how much does it cost for hydros if you do the work your self how much for all the parts just a basic set up is there a kit


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

oneblock said:


> how much does it cost for hydros if you do the work your self how much for all the parts just a basic set up is there a kit


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

bigljaye said:


> hey bmh im looking to hook up my caddy .ive been looking to do this for years jus got my 81 caddi looking for help prices an wat parts i need to get ,to hop down the street .


there are all kind of kits we got to offer. hit us up 1-866-magic-33 


jeeni said:


> so scared.....


hno: :dunno:


----------



## sjrider71

hey bro you got carling switchs 6 prong? how much for 4 shipped to 95122


----------



## jon106022

equipped with black magic hydraulics


----------



## 64 For Life

Thanks Oj, Got my stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sjrider71 said:


> hey bro you got carling switchs 6 prong? how much for 4 shipped to 95122


pm sent


jon106022 said:


> equipped with black magic hydraulics


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

You guys got any specials going on for kits.....Big M la chapter


----------



## DIPN714

WAITING ON MY STUFF;;;;;3 WEEKS LATER;;;STILL WAITING;;;;:wave::dunno::run:THATS RIGHT SPECIAL ORDER FROM ITALY:buttkick:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BIG GIZMOE said:


> You guys got any specials going on for kits.....Big M la chapter


yea we got a two pump summer special 899$



DIPN714 said:


> WAITING ON MY STUFF;;;;;3 WEEKS LATER;;;STILL WAITING;;;;:wave::dunno::run:THATS RIGHT SPECIAL ORDER FROM ITALY:buttkick:


yea we wait'n on you too.. $$


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

BMH setup in my 48...Hell to the Yes..................:yes:


----------



## Honorized Artz

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine out for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed versions coming soon!


----------



## 634me

Nice!


----------



## 634me

Get at me for a drive shaft for my 63 Impala.


----------



## darnellv90

big m this darnell in Memphis,tn do u any used good pump for a lincoln


----------



## jun007

THE_BEAST_MASTER said:


> BMH setup in my 48...Hell to the Yes..................:yes:



video?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

my Black Magic OSN set up...


----------



## eightup

Can't wait to get my Chromed Reinforced Wishbone from BlackMagic.
Ordered yesterday for my '64 Impala.

Good People...


----------



## Nasty_3_wheel

THE REAL BIG M said:


> BMH


Fucken dope bro


----------

